# California Growing Certificate



## davidgrimm (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone post a copy (or link to) a growing certificate from a medical marijuana association in California? (No names please, just so I can see the form to use)

Thanks


David Grimm


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Aug 17, 2009)

No such form u need to form a legal collective. U can go to ASA Americans for safe access theyhave the form online. No such certificate!


----------



## Twistedfunk (Aug 17, 2009)

This should do it http://www.cdph.ca.gov/programs/MMP/Pages/Medical Marijuana Program.aspx


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 17, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> This should do it http://www.cdph.ca.gov/programs/MMP/Pages/Medical Marijuana Program.aspx


 There is no form for a collective unless you are running a dispensary. A group of individuals can act as a collective and grow at one site. They had a ruling july1st 2009 against sheriffs of Butte County CA.


----------



## davidgrimm (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry if I was unclear. Some California cities have special ordinances that establish exemptions from certain limits (ie # of plants) _IF_ you have a "growing certificate" from a "validly organized medical marijuana dispensing organization" (quotations taken from the city ordinance). I was asking if anyone had such a certificate and could post a copy. I was not asking about the procedures for forming a collective or a cooperative but thanks for taking the time to reply and, again, I apologize for my unclear language in the originating post.


----------



## panick (Aug 20, 2009)

there's a lot more to it than just a form. it takes a while. not sure exactly how to do it though. sorry lol


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 21, 2009)

You can get one at 1733 broadway oakland Patient ID Center growers certificate that's where I got mine. peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2009)

is this the same as a cannabis card?


----------



## davidgrimm (Aug 22, 2009)

No, its not the same as a "cannabis card" (ie the ID card most places use). Its a special form that you have to get your "validly organized" dispensary to sign. You then display it at the grow site and, in some jurisdictions, your grow is exempt from certain restrictions (ie limitation on the number of plants you are allowed), because you, and the dispensary, are certifying that your grow is being conducted exclusively for the members of that dispensary. Additionally, there are normally several other criteria that you have to comply with.

After talking with the people at the Patient ID Center in Oakland (as an earlier responder suggested) I do not believe their form is sufficient (although I haven't read it myself).


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Sep 1, 2009)

Twisted all that link is for the MMP voluntary Id card program. NE1 with a medical recommendation can voluntarily apply for MMP. But it's not recommended and regardless of the MMP county card ur still protected under SB 420 and prop 215. Not neccesary to voluntarilly share ur info with the county. That has nothing to do growing certificate. Like I said there's no such certificate and ASA has form to legally form a co op or collective regardless of dispencerie or not. Oaksterdam student graduate.


----------



## jberry (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a growers certificate, i paid 35 bucks for it in oakland, i'll try to take a pic of it for you.


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Oct 7, 2009)

Funny how people with MMP county cards think it's a growers certificate... In essence but not literally.


----------



## jberry (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr.Niceguy03 said:


> Funny how people with MMP county cards think it's a growers certificate... In essence but not literally.


i have a card AND i also have a paper that says " GROWERS CERTIFICATE" right at the top of the page... they do exist.


----------



## Medical User (Oct 14, 2009)

Check with local ordinances, My county has adopted the state minimums, which means that if you have a valid Medical Marijuana Card you my possess and grow either 12 sprouts or have 6 mature plants and 8 oz of dried bud. A city may choose to adopt a highr limit but not a lower one than set by the state.


----------



## Trazzer (Oct 15, 2009)

I would love to see this growers certificate so please do post the picture. I have never yet herd of this and have bin growing for the clubs for a few months now. It would make sence that they have such a form for an exclusive grow for a dispensary, but have never herd or seen it..


----------



## jberry (Oct 21, 2009)

Trazzer said:


> I would love to see this growers certificate so please do post the picture. I have never yet herd of this and have bin growing for the clubs for a few months now. It would make sence that they have such a form for an exclusive grow for a dispensary, but have never herd or seen it..


they are availble through the Patient ID Center... 
I will get a camera soon, but until then i can tell you exactly what mine says... 
It says:

" Growers' Certificate "

Officer- This crop of medical cannabis is being grown entirely for my personal medical use. This medicinal herb is safe for use and shown to be therapeutic for people with cancer, AIDS, chronic pain, spasticity, glaucoma, arthritis, migraines, and "any other illness for which marijuana provides relief" pursuant to California Health & Safety Code Section 11362.5

This crop is intended to be free of chemical, fungus, or mold contamination. 
Thank you for your courage, care and understanding. If there are any questions regarding this medical cannabis garden, please verify patient membership online at website https:/verify.rxcbx.org or call 1-800-348-19** ( FOR LAW INFORCEMENT USE ONLY).

.... Then there is a place where i signed and dated my name and then a place where a agent signed their name and a copy of my california drivers lic. photo copied in the corner...

I just renewed mine... you can renew it yearly through the mail after you go in person the first time... but honestly, it doesnt really provide any extra protection, but it is nice that it is directly addressed to the officer, and it might make him think twice about touching your crop... for 35 bucks i figure it cant hurt to have and if the cops have never seen one before then it may make you look extra legit, lol.


----------



## jberry (Oct 21, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> You can get one at 1733 broadway oakland Patient ID Center growers certificate that's where I got mine. peace


^^ this is correct ^^


----------



## muah12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr.Niceguy03 said:


> Twisted all that link is for the MMP voluntary Id card program. NE1 with a medical recommendation can voluntarily apply for MMP. But it's not recommended and regardless of the MMP county card ur still protected under SB 420 and prop 215. Not neccesary to voluntarilly share ur info with the county. That has nothing to do growing certificate. Like I said there's no such certificate and ASA has form to legally form a co op or collective regardless of dispencerie or not. *Oaksterdam student graduate.*


bwahaha


----------

